# Thyme Oil vs Thymol



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

how did you calculate the correct concentration?

Dave


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

*Thyme Oil And Thymol Are Not The Same!*



sansabar said:


> I've started to use the FGMO fogging in my hives. When creating my mix for the fogger I decided to go with Thyme Oil instead of Thymol. Reasons? Thymol is derived from Thyme Oil, easier to find in my area and is already in a liquid form - ready to mix. I consulted the herbalist that sells the product to confirm that my thinking was in the right direction and he agreed.
> 
> Any thoughts/corrections?


Thyme Oil and Thymol are NOT even close to the same thing. Thyme Oil contains:flavonoids (apigenin, luteolin, eriodicytol), tannins, volatile oils (thymol, methylchavicol, cineole, borneol, carvacrol), saponins and bitter principles. It varies from 22-55% Thymol content. You want to use pure Thymol for beekeeping purposes. Your herbalist does not know what they are talking about if they tell you it is the same, they just want to sell product. It will be impossible to control the dosage with Thyme oil, and you will be hitting the bees with a lot of other organic compounds that have not been tested. You need to find a source for pure Thymol, so you can control the dosage.


----------



## sansabar (Apr 11, 2007)

Understood. The bees only need one of the components of Thyme Oil (Thymol). I'll alter my method. Thanks.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

I guess some people have stock in thymol (like the herbalist) . Thyme oil been used in various places for yrs. with no adverse effects . I use 8 drops per pint, but I'm not a professor so what should i know.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

8 drops per pint of what??
syrup, FGMO??
that doesn't sound like much for FGMO

Dave


----------

